

Heatmaps for node.js and the browser - substack
http://substack.net/posts/7fce46/heatmaps-for-node-js-and-the-browser

======
saraid216
No credit to Patrick Wied?

~~~
substack
There's a link to heatmap.js in the article.

~~~
saraid216
...I am clearly tired and cannot read properly. I looked for the credit and
missed that. My bad.

